# Blackstar... the buzz of the fly



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I just got my new Blackstar Fly 3 stereo pack. First off, it exceeds my expectations as far as a small practice amp goes. It sounds quite natural both clean and overdriven. It can get loud enough for my apartment dwelling purposes, while filling up the room with sound far better than I would expect for such a small device. It's also fantastic when I use the line in from the computer and play along with backing tracks from my computer/youtube.

Here's my gripe: As computer speakers, the fly has a high pitch hiss or buzz (pun intended) when it's on. It also has a slight pop that can be heard ~ 3 seconds. *Is this normal, or is it just bad wiring in my home (it's not grounded)? *I_ kind of _expect these sounds from a normal guitar amp, but not from computer speakers. I was hoping that the fly 3 stereo pack would adequately serve both purposes.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok, so I think I've figured out that it's a ground loop issue. 

I want to eliminate it. Luckily the amp also accepts batteries (which removes the hum), but for obvious reasons I would like to use the outlet as it's more convenient. So, here's my question:

The outlets in my rented apartment are ungrounded. Would something like an Ebtech Hum X still be effective if plugged into an ungrounded outlet? It's an attractive, small, and affordable looking solution.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Ground loop is almost always involving more than one piece of powered gear, is something else connected to the blackstar (is the problem still there when not connected to computer)?
The HumX states it is for grounded outlets, I don't think it will do anything for you.
Does turning your guitars volume off do anything about the hum?


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I ended up getting a humx and problem solved. I guess that outlet was grounded? Who knew!?


----------

